# My Poodle, Reanna, Is Adopted!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless her little heart ~ :wub:

Yesterday she was spayed, dental, and chipped. She is updated on shots, and ready for her new home, in two weeks ~ :chili:

I'm excited for her. She will be loved beyond belief!!

Work currently has me in San Fran, so Brad is caring for her, and the others. Don't know what we would do without him.

Oh, Reanna seems to think she's a Maltese now ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Reanna thanks EVERYONE in rescue. Without rescue, I doubt she would be here today.


See you Sunday night my little/big one ~ :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Congrats sweet Reanna!! May your new fur-ever home be better then your best dreams. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yippee!!!! So happy!!! Love her name!!!! May they all find their furever homes so quickly!!!

Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very happy for Reanna! I'm glad she found a home so quickly, but I know you'll miss her, Deb.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love those happy endings!!! :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reanna - what a lucky girl you are. First to have some time with Deb and then to have her find you an awesome home. :chili::chili: And huge thanks to Brad as well for always holding down your fort at home, Deb.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You'll always be her #1 Mommy, Deb.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hurray for Reanna, that's wonderful news!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Reanna!!! Great news!


----------

